# ARCH AND SCAPE LIGHTING



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

To all Custom Home Builders, Architects, and Landscape Contractors I would like to offer our services. As an Architectural and Landscape Lighting specialist we are looking for high end residential homes and commercial projects. We are a registered Limited Energy Contractor with the state of Florida. We are licensed in Escambia, Santa Rosa, and Ochaloosa counties in Florida along with Baldwin county Alabama. Custom Home Builders we can put together a lighting package that you can offer as a lighting up-grade. Architects we are always discovering new design techniques and integrating the latest in automated controls that will provide an authentic look for every project. Landscape Contractors we pay for referrals and complete your project with a professional lighting design and installation. We stand behind every installation with a free 2 year service warranty.



Simply call, email, or send a pm for more information or to have any questions answered.



Thanks,

Steve


----------

